# DOG DIED!! BEWARE



## fgohunter (Dec 6, 2002)

Was hunting down in the Ellendale area and our dogs found a gut pile. His dog had a few bites off the pile and was died. We were 14 miles from the vet in ellendale and he was dead before we could get there. Less than and hour. The vet said it probably some type of varmit poison (stryknine). This is legal to use in ND. So whatever the reason the dog died (2 year old brittany), just be sure to keep them from eating dead animals while you are out hunting.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I hunt that are all the time. Sorry to hear about your dog. Poison is just the sign of someone to lazy to get out and shoot a coyote. I will be out in the Ellendale area hunting coyotes after pheasant season. My uncle farms north of Ellendale and he has problems with coyotes, but he doesn't use poisons because of his dogs and his neighbors dogs.


----------

